# Questions about having a Tubal x-ray



## Chrissy86 (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm booked in to have tubal x-ray next Wednesday and I'm worried.
don't really know what to expect and wondering if it hurts? DH cant get time away from work so I'm going alone. 
every other test has come back fine so I'm hopeful this one will too. but doesn't stop me worrying. any advice welcome


----------



## mmcm (Aug 12, 2010)

hello Chrissy

is it the dye injected into the tubes think its called a HSG to see that they are open and that the dye runs through each one freely!!!

i was terrified but honestly its nothin to wory about alittle like a smear and then a little discorfort feeling like cramping when they put in the dye but honestly u see ur tubes on screen and its only few mins, i bleed a little after for a day or 2 nothing heavy and i went straight back to work after.

so dnt b worrying stay positive and i hope everything comes back fine x


----------



## Chrissy86 (Apr 10, 2012)

Yes, thats the one i mean. i dont have a very high pain threshold lol, i find that smear tests hurt a bit. were you in any pain after the test? im due straight back to work afterwards.  Thanks, feel a bit better already


----------



## mmcm (Aug 12, 2010)

No honestly u have nothing to worry about its just a little discomfort and u are distracted by looking at the screen at the dye going through the tubes, think positive and just think il know when i leave is everything is anything wrong and thats one less thing to worry about or deal with!!

no pain afterwards at all just take a few wee pads with you to ahve after and for work, the hospitals arent great. i disnt bleed for long maybe a day its 2 yrs since i got it done, im sure nothing has changed


----------



## Chrissy86 (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks, I've been reading about it, probably too much lol and the opinions are so varied! some women seem to have horror stories. I'm just trying to tell myself that once its over i wont have to do it again. and we might have some answers. fingers crossed. thanks for your support


----------



## ninag318 (Apr 7, 2012)

Hi, i had a Xray about 6 months ago. I went alone too. 
              The worst bit was the waiting as my usual doctor wasnt available so they had to go and find another doctor to do it who was a man. But the nurses were great, really helpfully and didnt leave me on my own once i was changed into my gown ready for the procedure. The xray its self was quick and painless and you do have the screen to look at which is interesting, its the same as having a smear but getting xrayed at the same time.  Going to hospital especially on your own is never a pleasant thing but it will be over so quick you will wonder why you worried. I personally didnt need a pad but take one just in case.

I hope it goes well for you.

xXx


----------



## Loz3 (Apr 15, 2012)

Hya I am going to have this done soon provided iam not pregnant this cycle. The only infomation i have is the leaflet they printed off for me saying basically it's like a smear test and as the other lady said you bleed a little afterwards and also they suggest having someone with you.

I too am scared as i hate smear tests and they have to lie me on my side to do them so who knows how they are going to do this x -ray. Good luck.


----------



## Chrissy86 (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm glad I'm not the only one! good luck with your xray Loz  
Its probably just me being scared but I'm thinking do i really need this test? we have been recommended for ICSI now so if that goes ahead, would this test actually make any difference?


----------



## TTC40 (Oct 31, 2011)

I had this last week.  Went alone.

I usually find smears difficult but this was OK (well as OK as these things can be).

Clearly no pleasure & a bit uncomfortable, but that's it.

5 minutes to do the procedure.  Needed a pad after to catch the dye but didn't seem much to be honest - after I had wiped a few times.  Tiny bit of blood immediately after, but nothing else.


----------



## Chrissy86 (Apr 10, 2012)

Thank you, seems most are saying its not that bad so fingers crossed. still cant help but think of the few horror stories ive read too. at least will be over with soon


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

i had an HSG it was fine, it was much less bother than going to the dentist. Only thing i would say is if your going in NHS hospital take clothes that are easy to get in and out of and slip on shoes, and a ST because the dye will run out after.. i didn't find it painful, though it was a bit uncomfortable. didn't take long though.


----------



## Chrissy86 (Apr 10, 2012)

thanks for the tip   this time tomorrow it will all be over


----------



## Chrissy86 (Apr 10, 2012)

Well turns out i didn't need to worry. turned up to the hospital, they filled me full of the drugs they give you before hand. 2 hours later still waiting around the finally tell me the appointment was cancelled on Monday but no one had told us. waste of time and money and an unpaid afternoon off work.


----------

